# albino and coal blue tongues



## miss2 (Jul 10, 2009)

hey everyone 
iam purely curious to know who on here has either albino or coal bluies?
as far as i can tell there super rare so just wondering who is lucky enough to have one?


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jul 10, 2009)

Snakeranch breed them. There not that rare i have seen a couple.


----------



## JungleRob (Jul 10, 2009)

I know of a few people that have them.

I have a couple albinos, they're stunning skinks.


----------



## diprotodon (Jul 10, 2009)

JungleRob said:


> I know of a few people that have them.
> 
> I have a couple albinos, they're stunning skinks.


can i ask what you paid for an albino blue tongue?


----------



## JungleRob (Jul 10, 2009)

You can ask, but you'll be better off having a look on Snake Ranch for current prices.


----------



## diprotodon (Jul 10, 2009)

JungleRob said:


> You can ask, but you'll be better off having a look on Snake Ranch for current prices.


thanks anyway will have a look


----------



## reptilefan95 (Jul 10, 2009)

any pics??


----------



## gecko-mad (Jul 10, 2009)

yeah pics would be great


----------

